# Regulating humidity in acrylic jar style humidors



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My absolute FAVORITE humidor is the acrylic jar I've got (with cedar on the bottom) purchased from the first B&M I ever visited. Yeah, you can get them cheap from Walmart or Target, but mine has the logo of the shop.

Anyway...

I can't use the thing. Humidity levels skyrocket!! I can't keep it low. Any tips for this style humidor? I suspect it has something to do with being totally, 100% airtight, so ANY moisture will only increase rh levels. Should I use a 65% pack instead of kitty litter?


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Both Boveda packs and beads work in sealed containers. The key with beads is that you don't need to add more than a few drops of water in a sealed container.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you tried dry KL?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Have you tried dry KL?


Still experimenting, but dry KL is next. It's almost as if the cigars themselves make the jar too humid inside, there's just zero air exchange. I eventually want to use it for my everyday smokes, the GH Vintage 2002 types.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

In San Diego your ambient RH is probably pretty high. I'm in Corona and the outside RH is about 47 as I am more inland. I use 2 to 3 sprays of DW. You may want to go with dry KL. Let it rest for a few days so that the KL can suck up excess humidity. If the humidity is low after a few days, add only a couple of drops or only 1 spray of DW. I posted to a thread not to long ago showing my KL setup with acrylic jars. Prior to KL I was using Boveda packs and they work great.

Instead of reposting the pics, here is a link to the other thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...85188-kitty-litter-questions.html#post3134596


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

use the Boveda


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Kitty Litter should work. You only need like a spray or two to keep the 65%. I would try using dry KL first then spray.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I use Heartfelt's in mine. Works well. Only wet about 40% of the beads,


----------

